# Solved: Windows Event ID warnings



## Lhii (Nov 20, 2010)

Last night I was having some trouble with something I noticed going on in Event Viewer. This afternoon, I booted up and figured I'd take a look to see if my problem was solved (looks like it is.)

However, I also noticed that I've been getting warnings for some other problems that I'm not having any luck learning about via the Internet. Over the last 7 days, I've had 8 warnings of ID 3057 and 8 warnings of ID 3191. It looks like they both happen at the same time, and so far it looks like they happen during boot and shut down. Probably not a big deal, but I figured I'd check to see what you think.

ID 3057 info

{tid=5D8}
The Application Virtualization Client Core initialized correctly. 
Installed Product: 
Version: 4.6.0.1523
Install Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client
Global Data Directory: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Application Virtualization Client\
Machine Name: (computer name)
Operating System: Windows 7 64-bit Service Pack 0.0 Build 7600
OSD Command: 

ID 3191 info

{tid=5D8}
-------------------------------------------------------- Initialized client log (C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Application Virtualization Client\sftlog.txt)


That's it. Any ideas as to what this is? Thanks.

EDIT: Actually, they're not at the same time.


----------



## Lhii (Nov 20, 2010)

They probably aren't important. Just thought I'd post and see if anyone responded.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you noticing any decrease in performance? I'm not seeing anything critical on google for those eventID's, but I'm just surfing for the answers now. If you are not seeing anything that is decreasing your performance, I'd not worry about it. But that's just my view.


----------



## Lhii (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks. I believe I've fixed the warnings and everything is running smoothly. Thanks again!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

glad it worked. What was the solution?


----------



## Lhii (Nov 20, 2010)

After some google searches I found some stuff relating to Volume Shadow Copy Service that led me to some stuff to type into the cmd windows (sorry, can't find it and don't remember it.)

If I understand correctly, it didn't have the right permissions.


----------

